# I.D. this Schwinn 26'' :) I hope this is the right place



## azbug-i (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello!

I hope this is the right place to post a name it on a bike I just got. 

Id like to start with- Im new here and so far this forum has been completely awesome. Im a member on bmxmuseum if any of you by chance go on there too. I have a handful of schwinns (well, a small handful to many Im sure). I recently got this from a friend, and it seems to have different parts than the 54' spitfire I have. 

Here is a picture, Ill take more when I get it to my house. Thanks  

any info would be AWESOME!


----------



## dungo (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah its not a spitfire... I would guess that it would be a Meteor... Or maybe a Hornet that doesnt have a tank.
I could be wrong though.  i wouldn't put too much on my opinion.


----------



## vincev (Nov 25, 2011)

welcome aboard!


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 25, 2011)

Could be a stripped down Hornet. Are there holes in the fonder for a light? Also missing the rack and truss rods. Has the wrong stem, bars, grips and seat. Probably a mid 50's since it doesn't have the earlier big chainguard. Could be a Meteor as well.


----------



## dungo (Nov 25, 2011)

*You wanna sell it?*

Are you looking to sell it? Private Message me with a price.  I will take a chance on it, not knowing whether its a meteor or a Hornet


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 25, 2011)

*Not for sale*

It's not for sale, thanks though.

I was thinking maybe hornet too. I'll be hunting for the right parts once I determine what it is. I hope I didn't end up paying too much money for it. It was kind of an odd situation. I'm going to get a serial number off it as soon as it is in my possession. It's still at my friends house.


----------



## dungo (Nov 25, 2011)

*Thats fine*

Ok thats fine that you don't want to sell.  I would put my money on it being a meteor though because it doesn't look like it had any extras on it.  If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for it?


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 26, 2011)

It's very likely a "Standard Schwinn for Boys", as per the 1952 consumer catalog.  Model D-12.  Same fenders, frame, paint scheme, sprocket, guard.  This bike later became the Spitfire.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 26, 2011)

*boo i was sorta hoping it was nicer than a standard haha*

Well, I was supposed to pay 150 but I ended up paying 200. I got it from a close friend who always does nice things for me so I didn't gripe about it turning into 200.


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 26, 2011)

*another note*

It originally had painted rims and he has the rear still, I'm trying to recover that rim and a front, to have the original wheels. It's a long story how I got this bike, I do wish it had the original wheels though. These are still s2 wheels, thankfully. Well, I think. I'm still a beginner. I'll learn more and know more when its at my house.


----------



## snickle (Nov 26, 2011)

My guess would be Spitfire. I based my assumption on the lack of tank scratches on the frame and no indents on the front fender for truss rods. Could be a repaint though.

Nice bike! I would gladly pay that price.


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 26, 2011)

*spitfire*

I was thinking that spitfires never had those fenders..?


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 26, 2011)

*needs badge*

fudge i just realized i need a badge for it


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 26, 2011)

*A Good Start......*

Stick with it, you have a cool start to having a great vintage bicycle! Get a better gooseneck, (eBay,) look for the right seat, and, maybe then you'll find a tank and a Delta light. Then, all you need is a rack and a few minor tweaks, and you'll be one of the cool guys. (like all of us)

Do your homework here and on the internet, good luck!!!!!!


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 27, 2011)

**

I have a Shelby project too so I have lots of work to do. I do want this bike to be back to original so I have more learning to do. The Shelby is at least holding most of the original parts, just damaged haha.


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 29, 2011)

*would like the original stem and badge*

Looking for a correct stem and head badge if anyone has one  

And a seat but that is probably a long shot.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Nov 29, 2011)

*Yep...*

It's another 1950's Schwinn....


----------



## azbug-i (Apr 6, 2012)

*selling it*

Selling this complete bike as seen in the pictures- or parting out. 
The rear hub is a little tight- i have been so busy at school i have not had a chance to tune it up  head set is also a little tight. project bike. Everything else is great. Pm me if interested. I will email pictures to anyone who is seriously interested. 200$ plus shipping.

1950 schwinn standard


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Apr 6, 2012)

It's a cool old bike!  Put a badge on it and ride it hard!  You're off to a good start.  If your not careful you'll have 5 or 6 more before you know it.


----------



## Spence36 (Apr 7, 2012)

*50's schwinn hornet*

Looks like a hornet to me since it's skiptooth ,  it would need truss rods an that's all to be a standard model add a tank and rack and ya got a hornet cool
Bike my advice get some truss rids and correct painted s2's and ride it or do full restore tank lights etc


----------

